# Ebi A Bit Impressive!!



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

ok, season stats arent the greatest thing in the world but in the last 2 ball games he is showing a little bit of promise,and stats for the last 2 games:
PPG: 3.0
FG%:100%
MPG: 1.5

so what can you say, he is being aggresive and deserves more than a minute and a half a game. he is showing great moves. now he jsut has to prove he can shoot well and he may get 7 minutes a game by the end of the year.


your thoughts!?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

It is impressive, yes, but do you think he'd be putting up similar stats in increased minutes? That's the only question I have.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

prolly not, too young and isn't strong enough yet.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

And people say Darko needs more minutes to produce. 

Ebi 8 pts in 17 minutes
Darko 2 pts in 22 minutes


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i think he will produce with extended minutes, he has got the confidence, just give him a few more touches.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You'll never know what he'll do in increased minutes if you don't give him the chance...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm impressed with how he has played lately, compared to earlier in the season. In the first few games he got to play in, he looked lost. But now he takes over when he's in. Granted he's in there with a bunch of nobodies, but he has impressed me lately.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

he is also getting a little unselffish, in the houston game he didnt even shoot the ball, just gave it up. he penetrated and dished it out, thats nice.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Whats wrong with 10 minutes a game? I'd rather see Ndudi then Oliver Miller


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> Whats wrong with 10 minutes a game? I'd rather see Ndudi then Oliver Miller



finally, someone sees it the same as me, i would only use miller if we play the lakers or something/


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> Whats wrong with 10 minutes a game? I'd rather see Ndudi then Oliver Miller


Have you not seen Miller play then? I know he's huge, and has been out of the league for a while, but he is surprisingly talented. He can make steals and blocks, can pass the ball, and can score in the post. He's slow, but he contributed alot so far, much more than Ebi could.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I wonder if it's too early to say, but we could call signing Miller a steal for what he's done so far.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> I wonder if it's too early to say, but we could call signing Miller a steal for what he's done so far.


I don't think it's too early to say that. I, and I'm sure many of you to, didn't think he would do much, if anything at all. I thought he'd be way to slow to even get up and down the court, let alone have some sort of impact on the game.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

When I watched Ebi in preseason, I thought to myself, how did this kid get drafted so high? I was watching him get warmed up by shooting some 3's, one airball, two airballs, three airballs? I was like well perhaps with his really skinny frame, he can do something inside. I don't know, it just kind of shows the transition of the trend of the NBA from skill to athletic ability. I'm assuming that Ebi is one heck of an athlete and that's why he's in the NBA.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

he isnt taht bad. mchale is workin with him and is startin to show off what he can do. against boston he got an assist, a rebound, a steal, a block and 2 points in like 1 and 1/2 minutes. he also got a turnover but thats ok.


----------

